# 1938 Girls Hiawatha Arrow



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm going to try and do a better job of documenting this restoration than I did my Super Streamline. The first picture is how I bought the bike at MLC earlier this year. I just tore it down today to start the restoration. This will not be a 100% correct resto due to the parts already being chromed such as the guard and rack. I already had a girls horizontal Lobdell and I got a set of Johns streamline ends for my pedals. I also swapped the tank out for a horn tank version. If anyone needs a non-horn complete tank let me know before I throw this up on Ebay. I'm going to paint this one as a mate for my No-Nose. Hopefully I can build on the things I learned doing the SS and turn out a pretty nice bike. I'll try to keep this updated as I make progress. V/r Shawn














View attachment 105266


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 20, 2013)

I cannot wait to see the progress!


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2013)

*chrome*

looks like it will come really nice who does your chrome?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2013)

spoker said:


> looks like it will come really nice who does your chrome?




The chrome on this one was already done. I used Proctors for my Super Streamline but I may try artisticsilverplating in Cali next time. I was happy with Proctors but just wondering if Artistic may be cheaper? V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a great start to the project. Can't wait to see it in color.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 21, 2013)

very nice!!! Who did the polishing on the guard and the rack?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> very nice!!! Who did the polishing on the guard and the rack?




I bought this from 55tbird (Mike) who may be able to answer than question. I'll try to find out. Its pretty nice and the crank and chain ring were also done which should save a few $$$. V/r Shawn


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 22, 2013)

*Chrome Work*

The chromer  I use is "Custom Plating Specialist" from Brillion, WI.  www. CustomPlatingSpecialist.com   They do excellent work and are great at buffing stainless as well. Owner is Terry Meetz and his phone number is 920-756-3284.   Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Latest Progress 28 July 2013*

So with the bike tore apart I stripped all the paint from the fenders, tank, and frame. I'm pretty low tech and use chemical stripper a wire wheel, and sandpaper. The frame was a little rough so I'll hit it with a rust treatment and then a good self-etching primer before beginning any work with filler for the imperfections. I will probably spend the next couple of weekends massaging the frame and sheet metal to prep for paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok I have been working on it just not as fast as I would like!


----------



## RustyK (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Shawn, did you finish this bike? How did you tape off curves on the fender for painting the blue tips? I'm going to be doing a boys arrow soon and the curves on the fender tips are daunting.

Kris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've let other stuff get in the way. Paint is done just need to send out chrome and seat. I have three other Shelbys so the pattern was pretty easy. I use a fine line masking tape and just keep eyeballing until you get the tape like you want it. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It looks great!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Shaun
Who do you use to do your cad plating? I am looking to have some done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Frank I'm searching for a cad plater as well. For my Super Streamline I used a place in Cali that I won't even mention because I had to send the stuff back three times and really still wasn't happy. Besides the quality sucking they had the absolute worst customer service I ever experienced. So if anyone knows of a quality cad plater please let me know. BTW I researched the Caswell home plating kit and this is one of those things that looks like it would be more time, money, and trouble than it is worth. I have found a spray paint that looks pretty darn close and I know Eastwood makes a cad color paint as well but I've never tried it. V/r Shawn


----------

